# Nbt evo how close telnet/ssh ????



## enzo80 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello,

i have here an NBT EVO test unit with telnet and ssh opened ?
To activate it fully, the telnet and ssh must be closed.
Can anbody tell me how to close it ?

Any help much appreciated.

best regards


----------



## lebcardiag (Mar 16, 2013)

CLose SSH with tool32:
-load NBTEVO.prg -choose "steuern_routine"
-type as Argument "ARG; TELNET_ZUGANG_AUS; STR"
OR with transmitter from esys - connect to ZGW and in ECU addr type 63.
send CAN ID commands: 31 01 A0 B0 and reboot the unit.


----------



## yushow5069 (Aug 8, 2012)

lebcardiag said:


> CLose SSH with tool32:
> -load NBTEVO.prg -choose "steuern_routine"
> -type as Argument "ARG; TELNET_ZUGANG_AUS; STR"
> OR with transmitter from esys - connect to ZGW and in ECU addr type 63.
> send CAN ID commands: 31 01 A0 B0 and reboot the unit.


Thanks BR. How about use transmitter to open ssh/telent?
What should I type in?


----------



## lebcardiag (Mar 16, 2013)

No body is giving me the answer. 

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ratnik1990 (Jan 31, 2020)

I can open and close SSH and SCP. Pm and will send you a file


----------



## wickedcrew (Apr 24, 2018)

ratnik1990 said:


> I can open and close SSH and SCP. Pm and will send you a file


Pls let me know~ how to


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

i can open and close SSH

just need to connect ENET to car or HU


----------



## dragosv6 (Jun 20, 2020)

enzo80 said:


> Hello,
> 
> i have here an NBT EVO test unit with telnet and ssh opened ?
> To activate it fully, the telnet and ssh must be closed.
> ...


Yes, you cand close ssh with ista+


----------



## temerecs (10 mo ago)

ratnik1990 said:


> I can open and close SSH and SCP. Pm and will send you a file




good afternoon, will the file help with the new firmware?
please help me, if it possible


----------

